# My WOC pictures.



## Gilda (Jan 27, 2008)

In a nutshell..My venture to the WOC was AWESOME !! Sensory overload !! Great bargains(but not the time to fly) , that severly hampered my buying !
The crowd on Wednesday ,the opening sales day was a mob. I looked for familiar descriptions of fellow addicts given here, but was disappointed not to see anyone. It was like looking for a needle in a haystack though ! Here are a *few* of my favorite things I saw..
The stream with besseas !




































And of course , the real flamingos in the exhibit outside !! AWESOME !!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 27, 2008)

great photos! I wish I had gone.....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanx for posting. What did you buy?


----------



## Gilda (Jan 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting. What did you buy?



nothing exciting....a couple of dends and 4 Taiwan phals...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your lovely photos, Gilda. It must have been quite an experience to be there.


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Gilda, and you are also - as always - looking marvelous!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice flowers, people and flamingos! Jean


----------



## Rayb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Gilda,

Thanks for the great Photos It must have been a great time. 

Ray


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 28, 2008)

veryvery nice fantastic beauryful


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 28, 2008)

Oooh sooo nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

Gilda said:


> nothing exciting....a couple of dends and 4 Taiwan phals...



Gilda, that river of besseae, lowii & sand is awesome. Thanks
Going so far for just a couple dens & phals, you are killing me.:sob:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice! Gilda you have more will power than I would have had:evil: I didn't even go and bought more than 35 plants from WOC vendors.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 28, 2008)

Hien said:


> Gilda, that river of besseae, lowii & sand is awesome. Thanks
> Going so far for just a couple dens & phals, you are killing me.:sob:



I love to torture slipper addictsoke:buying phals & dends ! Seriously the only slipper I am yearning for is a blooming paph sanderianum, or the Grand Champion Michael Koopowitz that was pictured :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

OK it's yours'.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> OK it's yours'.



So when can I expect delivery ??oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

I told Frank to send it to you overnite. You didn't get it yet!?!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 29, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw you at the show. Since I did not know you, I did not say Hi!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2008)

Next time we need nametags and more business cards! I will talk to John and see if he has any files I don't have about the forum business card forms. 
One time he had them printed. Cripes...I don't know if I have that file. I must...somewhere and should have some for my talk next week. ARGH!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 29, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> I saw you at the show. Since I did not know you, I did not say Hi!
> 
> Ramon



Ramon,
I looked for your description " I am oriental and I have chinky eyes and dark brown hair." but in the mob on Wednesday it was hard to see orchids much less a face !! :wink: You have a great memory if you remember seeing me in that crowd ! Maybe our paths will cross at another orchid event in the future !


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Ramon,
> I looked for your description " I am oriental and I have chinky eyes and dark brown hair." but in the mob on Wednesday it was hard to see orchids much less a face !! :wink: You have a great memory if you remember seeing me in that crowd ! Maybe our paths will cross at another orchid event in the future !



Here is a link of my picture with Eric. Thanks Agusto (Tutoperu)

Ramon

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6371&page=4


----------



## L I Jane (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow!! I really have a bad case of the jealousies now.Should have gone & found myself a bunk-mate LOL:rollhappy:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 29, 2008)

Great photos, Gilda!

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Jane, if you had gone we wouldn't have missed the hangianums I bet!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm living vicariously!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice show!
I agree, that stream of besseaes are stunning!


----------

